# Grundstück mit verwilderten Teichen gekauft



## AB1900 (19. Sep. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Bin beim Stöbern nach Hilfe auf dieses Forum gestoßen und hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas helfen. Meine Lebensgefährtin und ich haben vor kurzem ein ca 4000m2 großes Baugrundstück gekauft. U. a. fließt ein Bach durch das Grundstück und es gibt 3(!!!) komplett verwilderte, teils ausgetrocknete Teiche. Richtig Wasser führt nur noch ein Teich, aber er ist fast randvoll mit Laub und Schlamm. Teiche 2 und 3 gehen ineinander über wobei beide komplett zugewachsen sind. Beide werden von Teich 1 durch ein unterirdisches Rohr gespeist. In Teich 3 kommt aber quasi kein Wasser mehr an (vermutlich verbrauchen die zahllosen Pflanzen das Wasser.). Hier mal erste Bilder von Teich 1:
  

Gespeist wird Teich 1 von einem kleinen Bach/ Quelle, die durch eine Wiese läuft:

  

Ich weiß, dass viiiiel Arbeit auf mich wartet, aber was wäre ein erster Schritt? Abpumpen, Schlamm zu 80% raus! Bäume schneiden... ? Was für eine Pumpe nehme ich zum leerpumpen? Sorry aber bin totaler Teich Frischling, aber gerne lernbereit!  Freue mich über Hilfe!


----------



## Zacky (19. Sep. 2014)

Herzlich Willkommen.

Kannst Du abschätzen, ob die Teiche grundsätzlich einen natürlichen Ursprung haben oder ob sie künstlich generiert wurden? Ein natürlicher Quellzulauf über die Wiese kann ja dennoch zum Einspeisen eines künstlichen Teiches genutzt worden sein.

Ich persönlich würde vermutlich erst einmal die Uferzone etwas frei machen. Bäume und Sträucher zurückschneiden. Dann die Teiche nach Möglichkeit untersuchen, ob künstlich (also mit Folie) oder natürlichen Ursprungs.

Ich denke mal, dass sich reichlich Leben in den "Gewässern" niedergelassen hat, was eine vorsichtigere Reinigung und Pflege zur Folge haben sollte.


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Sep. 2014)

Prüfen ob natürliche Becken oder ob da eine Folie / Ton oder ähnliches drunter ist. Nicht das du bei deiner Säuberungsaktion da was kaputt machst.
Dann Bäume fällen, wenn diese störren.


----------



## AB1900 (19. Sep. 2014)

Danke für die Antworten!

Ich vermute, dass sie künstlich erstellt worden aber ob mit Folie oder Ton etc kann ich noch nicht sagen. Man erkennt bei dem Bewuchs auch noch nichts. 

Wie würde eine "schonende Reinigung" aussehen und vor allem worauf muss ich bei der Wahl der Geräte achten bzw welche Gerätschaften sollte ich dafür nutzen?

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von Teich 2 (viele teichlinsen und planzen drin)
  
Das Rohr ist der Zulauf von Teich 1


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Sep. 2014)

Wenn von einer Quelle / Bach gespeist können es auch nur einfache Erdlöcher sei. Dann kannst du da auch mit einem Bagger durch 

Wenn künstlich mit Folie oder Ton, dann wie die Igel beim Spass.......ganz, ganz vorsichtig die Dichtung freilegen. Von da dann weiterarbeiten.


----------



## lotta (20. Sep. 2014)

Hallo AB
und herzlich Wilkommen.
Ich würde erstmal  versuchen, nachdem die Ränder etwas gesäubert sind, 
mit einem Laubrechen vorsichtig die alte Schlammschicht aus den Becken zu entfernen.
Am besten dann den Haufen erstmal in Teichnähe liegen lassen, damit evtl. abgekescherte Kleintiere den Weg zurück finden können.
Vielleicht kommst Du dann auch besser an die einzelnen Verbindungsrohre dran um diese wieder frei zu bekommen.
Ein tolles Grundstück habt Ihr da
Das kann eine Traum Wasserlandschaft werden...
Viel Spaß und Ausdauer bei der Arbeit wünsche ich Euch.
Gruß Bine


----------



## Tanny (20. Sep. 2014)

Hallo AB, 
 das ist ja eine absolute Traumlandschaft, die Ihr da mit eingekauft habt 
Ich würde auch, genau wie Zacky und Bine bereits schrieben, erstmal nur ganz vorsichtig zu Werke gehen und 
ein wenig Rand versäubern und von der Oberfläche abfischen und dann schauen, was sich danach zeigt. 

So, wie das aussieht ist es sehr eingewachsen/verwildert. Da dort immernoch Wasser vorhanden ist und 
teilweise klare Stellen ersichtlich sind, lässt das m.E. auf eine gesundes Gleichgewicht schließen, was widerrum 
bedeutet, dass es dort vermutlich unendlich viel Leben gibt. 

Wenn Du da nichts zerstören willst, solltest Du die Dinge wirklich Schritt für Schritt und sehr langsam angehen.

 das schöne an solch lange verwilderten und trotzdem (oder gerade deswegen?) immer noch existenten 
Gewässer ist ja, dass sie mit Sicherheit nicht morgen sterben, wenn man nicht sofort was macht 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## AB1900 (20. Sep. 2014)

Herzlichen Dank für die Antworten. Ja es ist echt traumhaft, wir hatten uns auch sofort in das Grubdstück verliebt.

Wirbel ich nicht den ganzen Schlamm auf wenn ich da mit nem Rechen oder Kescher versuche Laub zu entfernen und ist das nicht schlecht für den Teich? Wie sieht es mit dem vielen "Unkraut" in Teich 2 aus? Kann ich das entfernen oder könnte das auch schaden?


----------



## Zacky (20. Sep. 2014)

Der aufgewirbelte Schlamm sorgt lediglich für schlechte Sichtbedingungen, wird sich aber nach ein paar Tagen wieder absetzen. "Unkraut" im Teich ist es vermutlich eher nicht, sondern jede Menge Sumpfpflanzen, Wasserpflanzen die sich im laufe der Zeit dort angesiedelt bzw. vermehrt haben.

Das Laub mit einem Rechen zu entfernen ist nicht das Problem, mit einem Kescher würde ich erst einmal nicht ran gehen. 

Wie schon gesagt wurde, die Frage nach dem natürlichen oder dem künstlichen Ursprunges ist fundamental, denn danach richtet sich alles Weitere. Die Rohre könnte man auch schon mal richtig sauber freilegen um zu sehen, woher sie kommen und wohin sie gehen. Unter Umständen sind diese auch schon beschädigt und müssten ggf. früher oder später ausgetauscht werden.

Mit einem Stock (stumpf) oder dünnem Rohr würde ich schon mal die Tiefe ausloten und so auch eine evtl. Dicke einer Schlammschicht ermitteln. Stück für Stück sollte der Zugang zum Teich frei gemacht werden. ...dies ist aber nur meine Meinung bzw. so würde ich vorgehen...da auch bald der Herbst so richtig losgehen kann, würde ich nicht mehr soooo viel veranstalten...


----------



## samorai (20. Sep. 2014)

Hallo AB!
Ich würde die Sache mal mit sehr einfachen Mitteln angehen. Wenn Du weißt wo die Quelle raus kommt, dann kann man ein größeres Rohr dort einschlagen 120er oder 150er, vorher ein paar Zacken oben eingesägt und eine Betonplatte oben rauf, Geweg oder halben Rasenkanten stein, das ganze so 10cm über Wasserspiegel, so kommt sehr schön Sauerstoff in Deine Teiche. Denn ich glaube das er fehlt. Das einströmen von Sauerstoff kann nie verkehrt sein, denn er bringt die "Wasserflora" auf trab.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Digicat (20. Sep. 2014)

samorai schrieb:


> Das einströmen von Sauerstoff kann nie verkehrt sein, denn er bringt die "Wasserflora" auf trab.


Wie kommst du da drauf ... Ron.

Die Teiche waren der Natur überlassen und haben sich sicher in jeder Hinsicht prächtig entwickelt.

Warum da was ins Ungleichgewicht bringen. Nix für Ungut.

Würde wie schon vorgeschlagen sachte ans Werk gehen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## samorai (20. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Helmut!
Wie ich darauf komme; schau Dir bitte mal das letzte Bild in seinen ersten Beitrag an,..... das Wasser ist total milchig.
Hast Du schon mal so etwas wieder in Schuss gebracht?
Der Sauerstoff im Wasser ist doch nicht schädlich!
Natürlich müssen Blätter und anderes organisches Material entfernt werden, aber das wurde doch schon eindeutig geschrieben.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## AB1900 (20. Sep. 2014)

Ok, ich werde eure Tipps beherzigen und vorsichtig zu Werke gehen. Wenn ich das nächste Mal dort bin, werde ich versuchen die Beschaffenheit (natürlich oder Folie/Ton) herauszufinden, Bäume und Gestrüpp zurecht schneiden, erstes Laub entfernen und die Tiefe der Teiche messen.
Habe eben erfahren, dass wohl schwere Unwetter in der Gegend des Grundstücks nieder gingen und der Bach, der in der Nähe der Teiche verläuft heftig über die Ufer getreten sein muss. Da hat sich u. U. einiges von selbst erledigt. Ich bin gespannt wie ich es vorfinde und halte euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## laolamia (21. Sep. 2014)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut!
> Wie ich darauf komme; schau Dir bitte mal das letzte Bild in seinen ersten Beitrag an,..... das Wasser ist total milchig.
> Hast Du schon mal so etwas wieder in Schuss gebracht?
> 
> ...



soll der teich fuer menschen "schoen" sein oder natur pur......
wer an einem raedchen dreht sollte versuchen zu bedenken was er noch alles in bewegung setzt

mir gefaellt es so....meine nachbarn wuerden laestern....die tiere wuerden sich "sau"wohl fuehlen


----------



## Digicat (21. Sep. 2014)

Servus Ron 



samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut!
> Wie ich darauf komme; schau Dir bitte mal das letzte Bild in seinen ersten Beitrag an,..... das Wasser ist total milchig.
> Hast Du schon mal so etwas wieder in Schuss gebracht?
> Der Sauerstoff im Wasser ist doch nicht schädlich!
> ...



Ich sehe auf dem letzten Bild Teichlinsen






@ AB: Ich bin mir ja nicht sicher, aber auf dem letzten Bild sieht es mir nicht nach einem Teich aus. Da schaut doch Gras aus dem Wasser heraus.
Kann es sein das durch die Bachüberflutung/Regenfälle sich in einer __ Senke eine dauerhafte "Lacke" gebildet hat. Wenn ich mir das Teichumfeld/Ufer so anschaue schaute es auch nicht von Menschhand geformt aus. 
Wie lange wurde den das Grundstück nicht gepflegt. Bei dem Baum im Vordergrund dürfte das ja schon ein weilchen her sein.

Gibt es vielleicht noch andere Fotos von diesem "Teich" ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## AB1900 (21. Sep. 2014)

Also auf dem letzten Bild das ist ein Teil von Teich 2. Dieser ist sehr weitläufig (länglich). Das Bild mit dem Rohr ist der Anfang dieses Teiches. Ich stelle nochmal ein paar Bilder dieses Teiches ein. Das Grundstück wurde mindestens 4-5 Jahre nicht mehr genutzt/gepflegt.

             

Das ganze Muss auf jede Fall mal ein Teich gewesen sein, denn weiter hinten am Teich gibt es eine "schleuse"/ Mönch um das Wasser in den Bach abzulassen.


----------



## maarkus (21. Sep. 2014)

Wenn da ein Mönch sitzt, tippe ich mal auf Teiche ohne Folie. Also bei den Fischweihern kommt alle 10 Jahre der Bagger. Die sind dann aber rechteckig und gehen steil runter. Wenn es wirklich Teiche mit Quelle, ohne künstliche Wasserstauung sind, würde ich die Quelle ordentlich fassen und die Teiche nach gefallen modellieren. Mit zum Beispiel einer weitläufigen Schilfzone, etc. Da hast du wirklich viel potential. Verwachsen und wild ist eigentlich auch mein Geschmack, jedoch sollte auch eine ordentliche Tiefe vorherrschen.


----------



## samorai (21. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Helmut!
Letzte Bild aus Seinen *ersten* Beitrag!!!!  .....so steht es auch in Deinem Zitat.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Digicat (21. Sep. 2014)

Oha, Sorry Ron ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## samorai (22. Sep. 2014)

Ist schon okay, Hellmut!
Und Deine Meinung dazu?

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Sep. 2014)

maarkus schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich Teiche mit Quelle, ohne künstliche Wasserstauung sind, würde ich die Quelle ordentlich fassen


Quelle richtig fassen ..... da währe ich sehr Vorsichtig.....Wenn man an einer Quelle rumbuddelt, dann kann die auch schon mal anfangen zu wandern oder die versiegt ganz. Wenn dann im weiteren verlauf des Gewässers versuchen das Wasser zu fassen.


----------



## Digicat (22. Sep. 2014)

Servus Ron



samorai schrieb:


> Ist schon okay, Hellmut!
> Und Deine Meinung dazu?
> 
> Gruß Ron!



Ja schaut trüb aus. Aber man kann auch stellenweise den Grund ? sehen.
Leider ist das Foto verwackelt und auch Spiegelungen sind zu sehen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## maarkus (23. Sep. 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Quelle richtig fassen ..... da währe ich sehr Vorsichtig.....Wenn man an einer Quelle rumbuddelt, dann kann die auch schon mal anfangen zu wandern oder die versiegt ganz. Wenn dann im weiteren verlauf des Gewässers versuchen das Wasser zu fassen.



Ich meinte eher, wo die Quelle an der Oberfläche fließt gut fassen. Natürlich nicht irgendwo rumbuddeln


----------



## AB1900 (3. Okt. 2014)

So ich habe neue Infos. Nachdem schwere Unwetter den sonst so kleinen Bach ordentlich über die Ufer haben treten lassen, erkennt man nun, nachdem das ganze Wasser wieder abgeflossen ist, deutlich mehr. Ich hatte mich bei der Wasserzufuhr geirrt. Die Teiche bekommen das Wasser vom Bach durch unterirdischeRohre. Ein kleiner Teil kommt wohl auch von der Quelle aber der Großteil aus dem Bach. Unterirdisch läuft das Wasser von Teich zu Teich durch Rohre und wird am Ende wieder dem Bach zugeführt. Die Teiche haben keine Folie oder ähnliches, vollkommen natürlich. Die Schlammschicht ist ca 1m tief, manchmal mehr manchmal weniger. Das Wasser darauf klar. __ Kröten etc habe ich auch schon gesehen. Als ich mit einem Stock die Schlammtiefe gemessen habe, stiegen gleich Bläschen auf.
Gibt es neue Verhaltensregeln für mich auf Grund dieser neuen Erkenntnisse? Freue mich auf Antworten!


----------



## samorai (3. Okt. 2014)

Hallo AB !
Die Überlegung Sauerstoff mit ein zu bringen bleibt für mich bestehen!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Okt. 2014)

HI Ab1900 (bist jetzt 114 Jahre alt?) 
Ich find die Optionen stehe  gut für einen schönen Naturgarten. 
Wenn Ihr das so belassen wollt macht es so. Lass Dich nicht irritiren von geschätzten Forenusern bei denen alles immer blitzeblank sauber und klar sein muß. Natur ist viiiiel schöner als ein klar gepumpter Koiteich.
So meine Meinung, für die ich sich viel Ärscher grich.


----------



## AB1900 (3. Okt. 2014)

Wir wollen es auf jeden Fall so natürlich wie möglich lassen. Allerdings ist so viel Laub und Schlamm im Teich, dass kaum Wasser drin ist und es so aussieht als wären lediglich 10 cm Wasserstand im Teich. Dann sieht man schon den Boden aus Schlamm und Laub. Sauerstoff kommt in beide Teiche, da dieRohre erhöht verlaufen und das Wasser aus ca 20-30cm Höhe in den Teich plätschert. An manchen Stellen ist der Schlammstand so hoch, dass kleine "Inseln" entstanden sind, auf denen nun Gras oder andere Pflanzen wachsen. Die Frage ist nun, ob wir den Schlamm entfernen sollen (zumindest teilweise) und wenn ja wie? Bagger, Schaufel, Sauger...


----------



## samorai (3. Okt. 2014)

Ein großer Laubbesen ist eine option den Rest mit einem Kescher, aber das ist Dein Part, wenn es mit einem Bagger besser geht, ist ebend Deine Sache oder Deine Entscheidung.
Du kennst dich besser bei Dir aus, aus der Ferne ist es meist unerkennbar.

Viel Erfolg Ron!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Okt. 2014)

Yes, Ron hat absolut Recht. 

Wenn man so schön natürlich angelegte Teiche hat reagiert man eigentlich nicht mit schwerer Technik drauf.

Ihr beiden (Du und Deine Süsse) müsst Euch ein Ziel setzen, was Ihr erreichen wollt. 

Ist es der TipitopiSubergepflegtGarten mit ohne Unkraut und Koi die da rumschwimmen oder ein Stück Natur der man einfach ein wenig seinen Lauf lassen muss.


----------



## Zacky (3. Okt. 2014)

In einen Teich mit direkten Zulauf und Ablauf ins öffentliche Bachgewässer, würde ich keine Fische einsetzen. Wenn was von alleine kommt, ist's gut...und das wird sicherlich irgendwann passieren, wenn nicht sogar schon welche da sind.

groben Schmutz raus, wie es am schonendsten ist, hast Du ja schon gelesen und gut ist...


----------



## AB1900 (10. Okt. 2014)

Hätte noch eine Frage: wie entsorge ich den Schlamm aus dem Teich am besten? Wie lange stinkt der ca noch weiter wenn er trocknet? Habe jetzt begonnen das Laub und etwas Schlamm aus dem Teich zu fischen und es wie von euch empfohlen am Teichrand erstmal zwischzulagern, damit das Leben zurück hüpfen kann. Kann ich den Dreck anschließend komposten? Verrottet das zügig oder stinkt das noch wochenlang weiter?


----------



## Tanny (10. Okt. 2014)

ich fülle immer mit allem, was ich so aus den Tümpeln hole Löcher 
im Paddock auf oder werfe es auf die Brennesseln, die meinen Weg durchs Biotop zuwachsen. 

Innerhalb von wenigen Tagen ist der Weg dann wieder begehbar, weil alles unter den Algen und dem Schlamm 
weggerottet ist 

Außerdem verwende ich das, was ich aus den Tümpeln hole auch für Bereiche, wo ich nährstoffzehrende Gemüse 
pflanze (Zucchini, Kürbis und Co.)

LG
Kirstin


----------

